# Adult son living in family farm home - Jobseekers Allowance entitlements



## ghostwisper (28 Jan 2010)

I'm looking for some help. My brother who is unemployed is living at home on the family farm. He went back to college in 2004 and completed his masters in engineering in 2008. For one reason or another he couldn't get a job afterwards. He is an extremely shy person and perhaps was seen as too timid by employers to get the jobs which were on offer at the time. Anyway, he lived off his savings for the first 7 /8 months and from some contributions from his mother and brother who is the farms the land. In January 2009, he applied to SW for Jobseekers benefits, he had all of the necessary interviews, documentation etc, job refusal letters etc, but to cut a long story short, SW dept turned him down for Jobseekers allowance as they said he was living at home on the family farm and his mothers income would be sufficient to look after him. Now my mother is under serious pressure financially herself and is not only trying to pay Son 1 for the farming work, but also has to support her other unemployed adult son aswell, she has turned to her local TD but is not getting any help on the matter. Any advice on where to turn to, would be greatly appriecated???


----------



## Bonzo (29 Jan 2010)

You could get your brother to go and see the Community Welfare Officer to see if they could help SWA but again its means tested follow link below
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...elfare-payments/supplementary-welfare-schemes

Another idea maybe would to encourage your brother if he is so shy to contact support emploment again follow link below
[broken link removed]
This is for the Wicklow area but they would give you info on your local services.  We all need a little support from time to time.
Hope all works out.


----------



## Welfarite (29 Jan 2010)

If the financial circumstances have changed, he should reapply for JA and he will be re-assessed.


----------



## gipimann (29 Jan 2010)

If your brother is 25 years or over, parental income (called Benefit and Priviledge) should no longer be assessed for JA.   As Welfarite said, he should re-apply and have a new means assessment carried out.


----------

